# Please help!



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

Maygan had her 12mth immunisations last Wedsnesday (23rd August) - MMR & Meningococcal.  On Monday afternoon she had diahhroea, again Tuesday afternoon, and again today. (Normally around the same time.... late afternoon - evening).  She has refused her lunch and dinner solids since Sunday, but will accept pureed apple or yoghurt.  I thought maybe the yoghurt was making her have the runs, so gave her none today, and still more diahhroea!  She is being weaned from formula onto cows milk, and have been weaning slowly, with this week having 100ml cows milk and 100mls formula per bottle, X 3 per day.

I guess her poor appetite and the runs could be due to any of the above huh?!  It doesn't really stink.... smells kind of like yoghurt, so maybe it is the cows milk?

Oh, she will eat her breakfast, which is porridge, and she will accept all of her bottles, and will eat biscuits if I give them to her!!

Please help!

~Natt~


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Natt

It could be anything.

Avoid cow milk and dairy products for 24 hours is your best start.

It could be teething or a tummy upset as well.

Encourage fliuds and bland foods.

If no improvement in 48hrs or if she gets worse see your gp.

Jxx

ps mmr reactions normally occur 7-10 days after so it maybe that.


----------

